# Ed was right. Fly cultures stuck



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

It took a long time but I think Ed was right. My fly cultures seem to be only producing for about 10 days before petering out to a trickle. It looks like, if you use them too close to first 24hr production or over long enough time they can't handle the nitrogen buildup. It's been over 10 years w/ the same cultures and it looks to have happened recently.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

can you explain this phenomenon in a little more detail? I'm kinda confused


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Ed has posted about this many times.

Here is one.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/42419-genetics-ff-culturing.html
[


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

frogfarm said:


> It took a long time but I think Ed was right. My fly cultures seem to be only producing for about 10 days before petering out to a trickle. It looks like, if you use them too close to first 24hr production or over long enough time they can't handle the nitrogen buildup. It's been over 10 years w/ the same cultures and it looks to have happened recently.


Thanks Aaron. 

Ed


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Thank you. Had you not written about it i wouldn't know what I was seeing.



Ed said:


> Thanks Aaron.
> 
> Ed


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Theres a really cool book out called "lords of the fly" that detail the big early names in Drosophila research and genetics if people are interested



Its amazing the kind of knowledge and overall understanding of genetics that the humble Drosophila has contributed to science


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Hey Aaron!!!

Good to see you're STILL producing FF cultures 

I'll have to stop by for a visit to see what your working with now.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Are you going to be anywhere close to Flint, Michigan? That's where I'm living now, about 20 minutes outside Flint. 

Just mints at the moment but I'm thinking of getting back into frogs now that we're not in a swampy frog preserve. Not as much worry about cross contamination.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

So can someone describe what is going on here?

If you use cultures in the first 24 hours of production they go bad - not surprised, I have seen this happen when desperate for flies. 

But if you let them produce too long?

I let my cultures go until they pretty much die or are replaced. 

This is very far away from where I culture my flies - and that area is kept spotless, and I use mitespray on paper - and wipe down the surface with mite spray as well. 

I havent had any issues - I could see if you tried to take flies out maybe after it had been going for a long time, but by the time it hits 28 days Ive usually already made a culture or two.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Ed said:


> Thanks Aaron.
> 
> Ed


Oh....Aaron's known for years Ed....it just took him this long to admit you were right  

Aaron, no one even knew you moved?! Everything OK? Happy?

You need restocking let me know. I think its time again for the farm to be resurrected...


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

frogfarm said:


> Are you going to be anywhere close to Flint, Michigan? That's where I'm living now, about 20 minutes outside Flint.


I guess it's a good thing I didn't stop by your old place for a surprise visit. Boy, would the new owners have been surprised


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

No new owners. There just wouldn't have been anyone there
I bought the 60 adjoining acres and am fusing the property back together. I'm renting out the upstairs and keeping the frog farm downstairs for an apt. I'll be back for a couple days getting the rental upstairs in order and will be staying for a week at a time during hunting season.
The new place should be a good frog farm. There's lots of space and Michelle wants to get glass frogs for her lab.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

I know you were joking but I think I used to use the cultures during the 3rd or later days of production. I have been off schedule and made flies too early since I stay here(in Flint) for days at a time. I really didn't think it happened because I thought I was taking from the first bloom. I guess I wasn't.

Besides you know me. My nickname should be Thomas. Although it did take me months to post what I thought I was seeing

Everything is great, other than the fact I was promised a move in ready house and I've already replaced 2 toilets, the bathroom counter and sink, ripped up all the old carpets and pads and put down laminate hardwood and carpet, replaced the shower fixed the heater and well pump, replaced all the non grounded outlets(all of them) and still have to put in GFI's unclog the gutters, patched the ceiling and painted and I still have to make or buy storm windows, replace the water heater, let alone landscaping and whatever else I might find that needs to be done. At least I was able to hand off the undone stuff at the other house to the new tenant

I think we're going to start off slow, maybe getting all 5 terribilis morphs back. Michelle really wants glass frogs. Thanks for the offer we'll see how things go.





sports_doc said:


> Oh....Aaron's known for years Ed....it just took him this long to admit you were right
> 
> Aaron, no one even knew you moved?! Everything OK? Happy?
> 
> You need restocking let me know. I think its time again for the farm to be resurrected...


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

This is very interesting.. explain why my cultures died out in 3 weeks. Now thinking back, I had similar experience with annual killifish as well. I used an incubator to keeping the eggs and most will hatch in first or second wets. In nature, not everything will hatch in first or second rain. One way to protect them from "false" rain (short rain and dry up quickly).

Robert.


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

VenomR00 said:


> Technically 7 now ^.^


Am I missing 2 morphs? 

Orange, Yellow, Mint, Yellow Black-Foot and Orange Black-Foot.

What other morphs are available?

-Jeffrey


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

My bad I thought you forgot the black foots. I really shouldn't type when in class


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

I've been using the last hatch to start all my new cultures and they are starting to use more and more media. Must've been some of the other genetics left in there.


----------

